# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Fatos Lubonja: S'ndjej asgjë për Himnin Kombëtar,Skënderbeu nuk më bën përshtypje

## Robbery

Tema "A janë shqiptarët sot më patriotë"? i ka ndarë në dysh analistët e politikanët në një emison televiziv, Opinion. E më ekstremi ka qenë shkrimtari Fatos Lubonja i cili ka thënë se nuk është patriot, as nacionalist dhe nuk ndjen asgjë kur e dëgjon Himnin Kombëtar të shqiptarëve.
"Nuk jam patriot, as nacionalist. Edhe kur e dëgjoj Himnin nuk ngritem në këmbë dhe as që më bën përshtypje. Bile të gjitha himnet e vendeve tjera thirren mbi ideologjitë që bënin krime e vranin njerëz nën thirrjet e nacionalizimit. Njëjtë veproi Stalini, Hitleri e Enver Hoxha" ka thënë Lubonja.
Ai me tëj përbuzje ka shfaqur edhe ndaj Heroit të shqiptarëve, Skënderbeu duke thënë se nuk i bën përshtypje një përmendore e njeriut mbi kalë. Për të është parësore të jetë një qytetar i ndershëm që punon mirë, dhe një aktivst i të drejtave të njeriut.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Po te shiqojme realitetin te tanishem boteror, po ti shiqojme Shtetet me t’fuqishme boterore (SHBA-te, Britanin e Madhe, Gjermanin, Francen, e vende tjera) ateherash lirisht mund te thuhet se Nacionalizmi I popujve ne keto shtetete qe lartepermenda eshte me se I larte, se sa Nacionalizmi tek ne Shqiptaret, dhe vendet e rajonit tone.

Me Nacionalist se sa Amerikanet ne kete rruzull tokesor nuk ka. Po te shkosh kudo ne SHBA, neper dyqane, neper pompa benzenes, neper locale, neper restorane e kudo gjetiu valvitet Flamuri I SHBA-se. Kudo dhe ne cfardo situate kur kendohet apo interpretohet himni Kombetar I SHBA-ve te gjithe jane ne kembe dhe pos saj te gjithe e kendojne apo interpretojne himnin. E sa perket heronjeve Kombetar te SHBA-ve most e flasim, seps I vogel e I madh me shume dijne dhe mesojne per heronjet e tyre Kombetar, se sa per politikate e tanishem, politikanet e sodshem.

E sa I perket ketij far Fatos Lubonjes. Ky se pari nuk ka respekt per veteveten e tij. Kur nuk ke respekt per Flamurin tend, kur nuk ke respekt per himnin Kombetar te tendin, kur nuk ke respekt per heronjet Kombetar, kur nuk ke respekt per historine tende – ateherash nuk ked he asnjehere nuk do kesh respekt per veten tende.

Nacoinalizmi nuk do thote qe ti urresh te tjerit. Por Nacionalizmi do thote qe te respektosh veten tende duke respektuar flamrin tend, duke repektuar historin tende, duke respektuar heronjet tu kombetar, duke respektuar himnin kombetar.

Kombi Shqiptar gjindet ketu ku eshte, gjindet ne kete gjendje te tanishme – I ndare ne 5 shtetete per asrye se me shume I respekton te tjerit se sa qe ka respekt per vetvetn e tija.

----------


## Naturalist_al

Nacionalizmi eshte semundje femirore

Albert Einstein

----------


## shoku_tanku

je ca pusht ti fotaq,ashtu..fatos

----------


## Maqellarjot

Lubonja, eshte lajthitur kur ben deklarata te tilla.  Sidomos kur thote qe enveri ka qene nacionalist???  Fatos Lubonja ka lene vitet e presekutimit/burgimit ti mjegullojn arsyen.   Shqiperia dhe identiteti kombetar nuk filloj me diktaturen, bile ne qoftese ka qene ndo nji perjudh qe u zbeh me shume, ka qene pikerisht gjate kesaj kohe.  Shqipetaret betoheshin per Lenin e Stalin gjate kesaj kohe.  Sigurisht Mentalitete te tilla kane cenuar edhe brezin e ri i cili fatkeqesisht u rrit ne nje ambient shoqerore  te deformuar, ne vend qe te citojn Patriotet qe dhan jeten per shqiperine na citojn Ajnshtajnin.

Ajnstajni nuk ka patur Identitet Kombetar...keshtu qe eshte e natyrshme per nje individ qe i mungon ky identitet te bej deklarata te tilla.

P.S nacionalismi shqiptar luftohet rrreptesisht per arsyen se Fqinjet dhe Aleatet e tyre na kane shume Borxhe!!!   Eshte turp kur nje vend kaq Divers sa Amerika te ket me teper ndjenje Nacionale se Shqipetaret!!!

----------


## EuroStar1

Meqe duhet ti perserisim ne cdo vend te njtat tema po i fus i copy and pastashute

E pekrah Lubonjen. Lubonja kur eshte shprehur ashtu, ka pasur per qellim ate nacionalizem qe kane politikanet tane dhe ai gjithe ironi ka hedhur poshte nje nacionalizem te tille.

" Nacionalizmi " i ka bllokuar trurin popujve dhe me se fundmi keti popullit tone krahethate. Nen frymen e bashkimit kombetar po behen vjedhjet me te medha te shekullit dhe Shqiptaret po duartrokasin me sa kane fuqi duke menduar se po sakrifikojne per kombin . Nen kete perde ndertohen rruge me vlera marramendese nderkohe qe vlera e tyre nuk e kalon as gjysmen e shumes se " shpenzua " per ndertimin dhe nuk eshte as e nevojshmerise urgjente duke pasur parasysh se ne po thyejm qafen ne mes te shqiperise etj se nuk dua te zgjatem se i kam thene edhe ne tema te tjera.

Ma boni hallalll se mos u prek ndonjeri ketej se mund te kete punu te transporti i zhavorrit te lumejve qe po gerryhen ne cdo cep te shqiperise dhe sidomos ai qe na i ka bo Shkodren si Venecia

----------


## saura

Fatosi eshte njeri i mire por shpesh here ja fut kot ...
Si shkruan me dashuri per Lirien dhe Todin duhet te duash dhe heronjt dhe simbolet o Fatos ...
Nje popull qe nuk ka  histori nuk mund te jete  komb....

----------


## EuroStar1

> Fatosi eshte njeri i mire por shpesh here ja fut kot ...
> Si shkruan me dashuri per Lirien dhe Todin duhet te duash dhe heronjt dhe simbolet o Fatos ...
> Nje popull qe nuk ka  histori nuk mund te jete  komb....


Populli duhet te kete nje histori te vertete qe te jete vetvetja, per te parandaluar zhgenjime te mevonshme

----------


## Robbery

> Meqe duhet ti perserisim ne cdo vend te njtat tema po i fus i copy and pastashute
> 
> E pekrah Lubonjen. Lubonja kur eshte shprehur ashtu, ka pasur per qellim ate nacionalizem qe kane politikanet tane dhe ai gjithe ironi ka hedhur poshte nje nacionalizem te tille.
> 
> " Nacionalizmi " i ka bllokuar trurin popujve dhe me se fundmi keti popullit tone krahethate. Nen frymen e bashkimit kombetar po behen vjedhjet me te medha te shekullit dhe Shqiptaret po duartrokasin me sa kane fuqi duke menduar se po sakrifikojne per kombin . Nen kete perde ndertohen rruge me vlera marramendese nderkohe qe vlera e tyre nuk e kalon as gjysmen e shumes se " shpenzua " per ndertimin dhe nuk eshte as e nevojshmerise urgjente duke pasur parasysh se ne po thyejm qafen ne mes te shqiperise etj se nuk dua te zgjatem se i kam thene edhe ne tema te tjera.
> 
> Ma boni hallalll se mos u prek ndonjeri ketej se mund te kete punu te transporti i zhavorrit te lumejve qe po gerryhen ne cdo cep te shqiperise dhe sidomos ai qe na i ka bo Shkodren si Venecia


Une jam dakort me ty... :me kurore:

----------


## Konstantin

Te jet per Lubonjen Shqipria ska nevoj te ekzistoj fare,per te edhe nese jemi nder Serbi ose Greqi nuk i ben pershtypje..
Un habitem me keto te Klanit qe e afirmojn aq shum ate ****, ate skizofren... Sot ne shekullin 21 normal qe nuk duhet te ekzistoj ai nacionalizmi klasik tradicional...por duhet te ekzistoj patjeteter ai nacionalizem europian sic e kan gjermanet, francezet italianet, per te cilet shteti ligji, tatimet dhe detyrimet ndaj shtetit jan me te shenjta se bibla, mirepo kete nuke kupton shqiptari i shkret dhe debilli intelektual si fatos lubonja.

----------


## Robbery

Edhe me ty jam dakort Eric  :buzeqeshje: ..

----------


## MoskoSoft

Degjoje vete Lubonjen.Ai perpiqet ta argumentoje.Per mendimin tim duhet te respektojme mendimin e tjetrit edhe ne rastin kur ai nuk na pelqen.
http://tvklan.al/emisioni.php?id=4049#

----------


## saura

> Populli duhet te kete nje histori te vertete qe te jete vetvetja, per te parandaluar zhgenjime te mevonshme


Kjo eshte nje teme shume e gjere ....varet ne çfare kuptimi e ka thene ..nqs e ka pasur flalen per nacionalizem ekstremist tip greko -sllav dhe une jam dakort me ate ..por mos te duash simbolet dhe heronjt qe ka nje komb per shkak te korrupsionit .... kjo nuk ka lidhje fare ...
 simbole  ka çdo komb...
 ato vlera universale qe egzistojne kane lidhje pikerisht me kete ...shoqeria jone qe ka arritur deri ketu... duke krijuar  nje kod civil dhe penal qe duhet respektuar per te qene njeri i mire siç thote Lubonja 
i ka respektuar figurat  qe nga antikiteti ---- filluar me mitet qe dhe sot kane vlera filozofike dhe letrare ...sepse ne baze te miteve u krijua morali...
Heronjt jane modele per tu marre jo per tu harruar...
çfare kuptimi do kishte bota po te ishim te gjith te mire dhe vetem kaq ?
Po te mos indetifikoheshim njeri nga tjetri ?
Heronjt jane shpirti i nje kombi e i te gjithe njerzimit ku personifikohen virtutet urtesia ,guximi etjetj ...

----------


## bindi

Po si mund ti beje pershtypje himni yne kombtare  nje jo shqiptari ,ky fatos pordha nuk eshte fare shqiptare,kushedi se si duhet te ken ardhur aksidentalisht prindrit apo gjyshrit ne hapsirat shqiptare,...

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Meqe duhet ti perserisim ne cdo vend te njtat tema po i fus i copy and pastashute
> 
> E pekrah Lubonjen. _Lubonja kur eshte shprehur ashtu, ka pasur per qellim ate nacionalizem qe kane politikanet tane dhe ai gjithe ironi ka hedhur poshte nje nacionalizem te tille._
> 
> " Nacionalizmi " i ka bllokuar trurin popujve dhe me se fundmi keti popullit tone krahethate. Nen frymen e bashkimit kombetar po behen vjedhjet me te medha te shekullit dhe Shqiptaret po duartrokasin me sa kane fuqi duke menduar se po sakrifikojne per kombin . Nen kete perde ndertohen rruge me vlera marramendese nderkohe qe vlera e tyre nuk e kalon as gjysmen e shumes se " shpenzua " per ndertimin dhe nuk eshte as e nevojshmerise urgjente duke pasur parasysh se ne po thyejm qafen ne mes te shqiperise etj se nuk dua te zgjatem se i kam thene edhe ne tema te tjera.
> 
> Ma boni hallalll se mos u prek ndonjeri ketej se mund te kete punu te transporti i zhavorrit te lumejve qe po gerryhen ne cdo cep te shqiperise dhe sidomos ai qe na i ka bo Shkodren si Venecia


Eurostar1...Mendoj se e ke pak gabim, sidomos fjalin  qe kam nenvizuar me "Bold".   Fatos Lubonja eshte me te vertet nji nga Intelektualt e mirefillt dhe me dinjitoz qe kemi sote ne Shqiperi, nje pakice shume e vogel kjo keto 20 vjetet e fundit dhe inegzistente gjate diktatures.  Por ai shprehet gabim kur thote se nuk ndjejn asnji gje kur degjon hymnin kombetar, dhe se jane vrare shume njerez ne emer te Nacionalizmit.   Patriotizmi/Nacionalizme eshte nje ndjenje shume personale dhe subjektive.  Thenje te tilla te bera nga Intelektuale tingellojn keq, sepse pergjithesojn, perfshire ketu sa e sa patriote e nacionalista te vertet kane dhene jeten per ceshtjen e kombit. Jo vetem para dhe gjate diktatures, por edhe gjate Diktatures se Moderuar te 20 vjeteve te fundit.   E dini juve se cfar ndodhi me Admiralin qe zbuloj marreveshjen e fshehte te berishes me greket per ujerat e shqiperise.  Pra ky eshte akt Patriotik nga ana e admiralit dhe  qe u ndeshkua maksimalisht.

Lubonja duhet te jete shume i kujdesshem dhe duhet te shpjegoj me imtesi arsyet dhe ndjenjat qe ai ka per ceshtje te tilla dhe jo te flasi pa pergjegjesi.  Sepse eshte nje figure publike dhe fjalet e tij kane pake peshe.

Te them te drejten persakohe jetova ne Shqiperi, edhe Une nuk e kisha shume qejf transformimin qe pesoj hynmi, thjesht per arsyen se u manipulua nga komunistat, por nuk mund te them se nuk ndjeja azgje kur e degjoja.  Sote eshte dicka tjeter...

P.S Ne qoftese Lubonja qeka kaq kundershtar i Politikaneve ne fuqi, perse pranon te jete Pjestar i Klanit,  Stacion ky qe besoj se dihet nga te gjithe se eshte i Berishes???

----------


## halla mine

> Për të është parësore të jetë _një qytetar i ndershëm që punon mirë_, dhe një aktivst i të drejtave të njeriut.


Qytetari i ndershem respekton hymnin, flamurin.. dhe heronjte(se paku Skenderbeun) dhe puna e mire nuk mund te filloje duke nenvleresuar e perbuzur simbolet e bashkeatdhetareve e te shtetit ku jeton.

----------


## Station

> je ca pusht ti fotaq,ashtu..fatos


Por pushtllëku nuk i prishka punë Mbretërisë, ashtu.... Salisë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> Edhe me ty jam dakort Eric ..


po pse s'thua ti qenke dakort me te gjithe  :pa dhembe: 



2 jane opsionet qe Lubonja te kete bere nje deklarate te tille.
1. Ose ka pjerdh na mend dhe s'di ca flet.
2. Ose e ka kuptuar thelbin, qe te degjohesh  ne shqiperi , duhet te thuash dicka te pa degjuar me pare dhe sansacionale, per te terheq vemendje. Perndryshe, bjeri bjeri, se i bie bukur...

----------


## Endless

prite ku te nxjeri dhe Lubonja ndonje liber ne shitje tani afer  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Station

> po pse s'thua ti qenke dakort me te gjithe 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 jane opsionet qe Lubonja te kete bere nje deklarate te tille.
> 1. *Ose ka pjerdh na mend dhe s'di ca flet.*
> 2. Ose e ka kuptuar thelbin, qe te degjohesh  ne shqiperi , duhet te thuash dicka te pa degjuar me pare dhe sansacionale, per te terheq vemendje. Perndryshe, bjeri bjeri, se i bie bukur...


Mendoj se është opsioni Nr.1
Po të kaloje ca vite në Spaç dilje që andej me tru me myk. :ngerdheshje:

----------

